# امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب الرئاس



## Bent Christ (20 أبريل 2011)

*امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب الرئاس*

*

*

هي امرأة من طراز خاص، شاركت في العديد من الحركات السياسية المناهضة للنظام السابق، من بينها الحركة المصرية من أجل التغيير "كفاية"، وحركة "مصريون ضد الفساد"، ووُجدت في العديد من المحافل الاحتجاجية التي سبقت ثورة 25 يناير، التي أطاحت بالرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك، وإضافة إلى نضالها السياسي، خاضت وباعتبارها إعلامية مسيرة مهنية حافلة، حيث قدمت برنامج "اعترافات ليلية" على الإذاعة المصرية الذي لاقى شهرة وشعبية كبيرة،

لكنه توقف بعهد مبارك، كما قدمت برنامج على قناة أوربيت بعنوان "أرجوك افهمني"، ومؤخرًا عادت إلي جمهورها من خلال برنامج جديد تقوم بتقديمه على إذاعة نجوم إف. إم.
إنها الإعلامية والناشطة السياسية المصرية بثينة كامل، زوجة الدكتور عماد أبو غازي وزير الثقافة، التي أعلنت ترشحها رسميًّا في الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة، كأول امرأة مصرية تتخذ مثل هذه الخطوة، والتي أجرينا معها حوارًا صريحًا، أكدت خلاله أن النساء عانين من اضطهاد شديد منذ فترة طويلة، ومن ثم حان الوقت ليظهرن في الحياة السياسية المصرية من جديد، وأن يرشِّحن أنفسهن للمناصب العليا فى البلد.

المرأة قادرة على المنافسة
البداية بالرسالة التي تريد توصيلها بهذا الترشيح حيث تقول: الرسالة مفادها أن المرأة قادرة على المنافسة والتواجد في الانتخابات، وأن المرأة المصرية لديها من الثقافة والتجربة والقدرات، ما لا يقل عن منافسيها من الرجال، لذلك فقد بدأت بنفسي وقرَّرت الترشُّح، معتمدة على أمهات الشهداء كخير مساند لي، في أول انتخابات ديمقراطية ستشهدها مصر، وتضيف: فكرة ترشُّح امرأة لرئاسة جمهورية مصر بعد طول احتكار من الرجال، كانت فكرة مغرية جدًّا بالنسبة لي، كما أنها تعيد رسم صورة مشرفة لمصر أمام العالم كله، وتثبت تمتُّعها بمناخ صالح من الديمقراطية والتفتُّح، وتتيح اقتحام الكثير من الحواجز، للانطلاق نحو آفاق مستقبل يرسخ بشكل عملي، لأفكار نبيلة كالحرية والمساواة بين أبناء الشعب الواحد رجالاً ونساء، وتضيف: لذلك فإن قرار ترشيحي للرئاسة ليس مفاجئًا، لكن هو بمثابة عمل تطوعي لخدمة كل المواطنين، وقد بدأت بالفعل فى إعداد برنامجي الانتخابي، وحصلت على تأييد عدد من الشخصيات الهامة، وبعضهم من أصحاب المناصب الكبيرة.
وعن السبب الذي دعاها لأن تطلق حملتها الانتخابية من "أرض المريس" بالأقصر تقول: لأن تلك الأرض خرج رجالها ونساؤها بالنبابيت والفؤوس للدفاع عن أرضهم في مواجهة النظام السابق، في أكثر لحظاته توحشًا، وتمكَّنوا من هزيمته، ومنعوا أي شركة من الاستثمار في أرضهم، ومن ثم تعد "المريس" رمز لمعركة كسبها المواطنون من النظام في لحظة انكسار، وهي معارك مهدت للثورة، ومن ثم قررت أن أبدأ حملتي منها، لأؤكد أهمية الصعيد وضرورة الاهتمام به.

[YOUTUBE]U-VfYcTzhsg[/YOUTUBE]

وعن برنامجها الانتخابي تقول: هو يتضمن عدة مبادئ أساسية، أهمها التأكيد على مواصلة محاربة الفساد، وتطبيق قواعد العدالة الاجتماعية، وإعادة الاهتمام بالصعيد، أيضًا التأكيد على حاجة مصر الماسة إلى تعليم أفضل يحقق نهضة ملموسة تضع مصر في مصاف الدول المتطورة، من خلال إعادة القوة للتعليم الحكومي، كذلك الاهتمام بالزراعة المصرية، وتحقيق الاكتفاء الذاتي من المحاصيل الرئيسية، وضرورة القضاء على منظومة الإصلاح الزراعي الفاسدة، كما تم القضاء على جهاز أمن الدولة.

عيش حرية كرامة إنسانية
وعن شعار حملتها الانتخابية وماذا يعني تقول: الشعار هو "عيش، حرية، كرامة إنسانية"، وهو شعار يمثل المحاور الثلاثة لبرنامجي الانتخابي، وهم: الاقتصاد والحرية وكرامة الوطن والمواطن، حيث أتطلع لتوفير العيش المستور والكريم للمصريين،  وأيضًا الحفاظ على حرياتهم، لأن الإنسان الذي يفقد حريته يفقد إبداعه ويضيع عقله وتتحطم شخصيته، ليتحول في النهاية إلى كائن سلبي لا تريده مصر الجديدة التي نسعى لبنائها في السنوات القادمة، وتضيف:  اتخاذي قرار الترشُّح لرئاسة الجمهورية، يعد أول موجبات الحرية الذي مارسته بنفسي، رغم توقعاتي بأن تواجهني سهام النقد ومشاعر عدم الارتياح، وتضيف: عانى المصري كثيرًا من عسف حكامه، واليوم يجب أن يعيش حرًّا في فكره قادرًا على التعبير عن نفسه وعما فيه صالح بلده، وبغير هذا فلا تقدم ولا مستقبل، أما فيما يخص الكرامة الإنسانية فإن كرامة المصري عزيزة ولن تحفظها له الخطب العصماء والكلمات، وإنما لا بد أن تصبح مصر بحق أُمًّا تحنو على أولادها وتستمع لشكواهم وتئن لها وتتألم، وتتدخل لحمايتهم عند اللزوم لكي يعيشوا بكرامة ورأس مرفوع.
وعما إذا كانت قد دخلت ماراثون انتخابات الرئاسة بغرض الفوز تقول: لو لم أكن مؤمنة بإمكانية نجاحي فلن أدخل في اللعبة، وقد كنت وسط الناس حتى قبل أن أفكِّر في الترشح بنزولي للشارع وتلاحمي مع المواطنين،  وعندما وجدت أن بإمكاني خدمتهم قررت الترشُّح لانتخابات الرئاسة، وتضيف: مشاركتي في المعركة الانتخابية ليست مجرد دور شرفي تمثيلي لامرأة لإثبات وجودها بالمجتمع المصري، فأنا أمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب رئاسة الجمهورية، وسأفعل كل ما بوسعي لخوض منافسة قوية تؤهلني للفوز في الانتخابات الرئاسية.

الأم تريزا مثلي الأعلى
وعن تشكيك البعض من إمكانية منافستها للمرشحين الرجال ورؤيتها لما يراه البعض بأن المجتمع المصري يرفض أن يولي شؤونه لسيدة تقول: أعتقد أنه مفهوم خاطئ وتحليل غير دقيق لطبيعة المصريين، فالمجتمع المصري كأي مجتمع آخر لا ينظر إلا إلى معيار الكفاءة والقدرة، وكل شيء قابل للتحقق وليس صعب المنال، وهناك أهمية تنظيم الناس في أحزاب وكيانات سياسية، داعية في الوقت نفسه، إلى ضرورة استمرار حالة الحشد الخاص بالثورة وتضيف: سأساعد الناس سواء نجحت أو لم أنجح، وعن مثلها الأعلى في خدمة الناس تقول: بعد سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، والسيد المسيح عليه السلام، والمهاتما غاندي، هي الأم تريزا.


وعن الكلمة التي تريد توجيهها في ختام حوارنا معها تقول: لقد أصبح العالم كله ينظر إلينا باحترام وإعجاب منذ ثورة 25 يناير، التي شارك فيها الرجل بجانب المرأة والشاب بجوار الفتاة، بل إنه حتى الأطفال شاركوا في هذه الثورة العظيمة، التي كانت الحرية والديمقراطية في مقدمة مطالبها، لذلك أفضل أن تكون هناك أكثر من سيدة في الانتخابات للرئاسة القادمة وليست بثينة كامل وحدها!​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*




> تقد أنه مفهوم خاطئ وتحليل غير دقيق لطبيعة المصريين، فالمجتمع المصري كأي مجتمع آخر لا ينظر إلا إلى معيار الكفاءة والقدرة،



لالا المجتمع المصرى اتغير خالص ههههههههه

والسلفيين عاملين شغل جامد

بتقولى الام تريزا مثلك الاعلى وعايزة تفوزى


----------



## girgis2 (20 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*

وعن تشكيك البعض من إمكانية منافستها للمرشحين الرجال ورؤيتها لما يراه البعض بأن المجتمع المصري يرفض أن يولي شؤونه لسيدة تقول: أعتقد أنه مفهوم خاطئ وتحليل غير دقيق لطبيعة المصريين، فالمجتمع المصري كأي مجتمع آخر لا ينظر إلا إلى معيار الكفاءة والقدرة، وكل شيء قابل للتحقق وليس صعب المنال،

*ما شاء الله متفائلة جدااا*
*المفروض الليبراليين ومثقفين البلد يكونوا وقعيين و يقتنعوا بأن الشعب المصري لا يؤمن بالليبرالية وفصل الدين عن السياسة وامكانية تولي المرأة للحكم دا بالكتير جدا يقتنعوا بالحكم المدني ورئيس راجل مسلم طبعاااا*

*على العموم خليها تترشح يمكن يكون للمرأة المصرية بشكل عام اعتبارات تانية بعد كدة حتى لو لم تنجح*

*بس مش عايزين سيدات وليبراليين تاني يعلنوا ترشحهم والمفروض ينضموا كلهم مع بعض في حزب واحد ومرشح واحد راجل بدل الأحزاب الكتير والمرشحين الكتير الغير الفاعليين عشان يقدروا على الأغلبية الكبرى المنظمة المؤثرة بالفكر السلفي و الاخواني*

*لأن الأفكار لا تتغير في يوم وليلة بل سنين و أجيال*

*شكرااا للخبر*​


----------



## Critic (20 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*

ده مجتمع متخلف
لو سألت اى حد كبير ان فيه واحدة اتقدمت للانتخابات من غير ما يعرف اسمها هيقولك : انا متمسكنيش واحدة ست انا راجل !
و الفضل للفلسفة الاسلامية


----------



## BITAR (20 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*




> * الأم تريزا*



*دخلت عش الدبابير برجليها*​


----------



## جيلان (20 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*

احب انا النوع ده
بس على رأى تاسونى امرأة ومثلها الاعلى المسيح والام تريزا وهتكسب ؟!


----------



## sony_33 (20 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*

*بالذمة الدم التقيل دة يبقى رئيس
دى كبيرها تقعد على ناصية بيتهم
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (20 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*

*لو كانت الناس غير الناس والعقول غير العقول كانت نجحت .. لكن للاسف
*​


----------



## تيمون (21 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*



sony_33 قال:


> *بالذمة الدم التقيل دة يبقى رئيس
> دى كبيرها تقعد على ناصية بيتهم
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



************

اتفق معاك وشكرا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*

*بثينه كامل محترمه وبيعجبني شخصيتها
لسه شايف فيديو ليها بيوضح ان تفكيرها محترم
وكانت بتدافع ع المسيحيين واللي بيحصل ليهم
لكن عشان تبقي رئيسه لجمهوريه مصر
مفتكرش انه ينفع او تقدر ع المسئوليه دي​*


----------



## السندبادعرب (21 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*

انا كنت شوفت حلقه ليها كانت ضيفه على النيل ليف


اثبتت فعلا ان  مينفعيش  ست تحكم مصر!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## أنجيلا (21 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*



السندبادعرب قال:


> اثبتت فعلا ان مينفعيش ست تحكم مصر!!!!!!!!!!!!


 ربنا يحرركم من الرجعية والتطرف ده
وكان الدول العربية افضل من بريطانيا والمانيا!
ربنا يشفيكم:yaka:​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*




mikel coco قال:


> *بثينه كامل محترمه وبيعجبني شخصيتها
> لسه شايف فيديو ليها بيوضح ان تفكيرها محترم
> وكانت بتدافع ع المسيحيين واللي بيحصل ليهم
> لكن عشان تبقي رئيسه لجمهوريه مصر
> مفتكرش انه ينفع او تقدر ع المسئوليه دي​*


*أوافقك الرأى جدا جدا*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*

*الواحد مش متخيل
إن رئيس مصر يبقى واحدة ست 
دا يمكن ما حصلش من أيام حتشبسوت و لا كليوباترا  *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*




+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الواحد مش متخيل
> إن رئيس مصر يبقى واحدة ست
> دا يمكن ما حصلش من أيام حتشبسوت و لا كليوباترا  *




*مش متخيله ليه يا ايريني
ايه المشكله في كده يعني
هي الدول الاوربيه احسن مننا في ايه
المشكله مش في راجل ولا ست
المشكله في مين يقدر يتحمل المسئوليه دي
ولو في ست تقدر ع الحمل ده اكيد هنتخبها​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*



mikel coco قال:


> *مش متخيله ليه يا ايريني
> ايه المشكله في كده يعني
> هي الدول الاوربيه احسن مننا في ايه
> المشكله مش في راجل ولا ست
> ...



*يعنى ما إنتاش عارف ليه أنا مش متخيلة دا
على العموم أوضح لك

عندنا فى مصر نسبة لا يستهان بها من اللى يؤمنوا إيمان عميق بأن المرأة ناقصة عقل 
عندنا فى مصر ساعة لما قالوا ح نعمل قاضي واحدة ست الدنيا قامت و ما قعدتش
عندنا فى مصر ما ينفعش إن المرأة تكون والية على أطفالها ممكن تكن حاضنة لكن مش والية حتى لو كانت مطلقة أو حتى أرملة
يعنى مثلا ما ينفعش الأم تنقل أولادها من مدرسة لاخرى لازم الأب أو أخو الأب هو اللى ينقل الأولاد

ح أحكيلك موقف حصل معايا
أيام لما كنت ثانوية عامة و ظهرت نتيجة التنسيق إنى فى جامعة بعيدة عن مدينتى
و عندما جهزت أوراق التحويل سافرت مع أمى و أخى لاستلام الملف الخاص بى 
و لكن الراجل رفض تسليمه لنا و لم يعلل السبب
فرجعنا بخفى حنين
المهم
بابا راح لوحده عشان يستلم الملف
الغريب إن الراجل سلمه له بمنتهى الهدوء
طبعا لأن أبى هو الولى عليا
و أنا كنت 17 سنة ........قاصر ......لا يحق لى استلام الملف 
و طبعا ماما ناقصة عقل .........لا يحق لها استلام الملف
و أخويه 16 سنة .........قاصر
يعنى لو كان فيه مشاكل بين أبويا و أمى 
كنت رحت أنا فى الرجلين 
عندنا حاجات كتيرة فيها مشاكل كتير​فيه حاجة مهمة جدا لازم تعرفها 
إن رئيس الدولة لا ينجح وحده 
إنما ينجح بمعاونة شعبه
هل تتوقع إن فازت بثينة فى الانتخابات 
ستتركها الجماعات الدينية  و شأنها ؟؟؟؟
أم سيفعلوا بها مثلما فعلوا بالزعيمة الباكستانية  بي نظير بوتو   ؟؟؟؟؟

لا تقل لى إنى متشائمة 
إنى فقط واقعية 
أنظر بنظرة فاحصة لشعب مصر 
و لا تنظر فقط الى ميدان التحرير*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*




+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى ما إنتاش عارف ليه أنا مش متخيلة دا
> على العموم أوضح لك
> 
> عندنا فى مصر نسبة لا يستهان بها من اللى يؤمنوا إيمان عميق بأن المرأة ناقصة عقل
> ...




*فاهم وعارف كل كلامك ده يا ايريني
بس ليه مش نتخيل ونتمني الافضل
رئيس الدوله بينجح بشعبه لكن لازم يكون قد المسئوليه
ممكن يكون في ريس الشعب كل بيحبه لكنه مش قادر 
ع مسئوليه كبيره زي رئاسه مصر يبقي ولا عملنا حاجه

لو فازت بثينه لانها الافضل يبقي لازم كل الشعب يقف معاها
ضد اي تيار اسلامي او جماعه متعصبه بتكره المرأه
وانا اي رايي في اي خبر بقوله عشان الشعب المصري
لان لايهمني ميدان التحرير والثوره في شيء

بالنسبه للموقف اللي حصل معاكم اعتقد ان لازم 
ولي الامر هو اللي يستلم الملف الاب لو موجود
ولو متوفي يبقي الأم وبعدها الأخ اعتقد ده نظام هناك​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*



mikel coco قال:


> *
> بالنسبه للموقف اللي حصل معاكم اعتقد ان لازم
> ولي الامر هو اللي يستلم الملف الاب لو موجود
> ولو متوفي يبقي الأم وبعدها الأخ اعتقد ده نظام هناك​*



الأم لا و ألف لا 
ممكن العم أو الجد أبو الأب 
لكن الأم لا حتى و لو كانت أرملة​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*




+إيرينى+ قال:


> الأم لا و ألف لا
> ممكن العم أو الجد أبو الأب
> لكن الأم لا حتى و لو كانت أرملة​​




*قانونا يا ايريني لو الاب متوفي فالام هي ولي الام
وبعد ذلك الاخ الاكبر لو يوجد ثم العم والخال
وده يطبق ع اي موظف وغصب عنه
وهو اكيد يهمه مش يأذي نفسه مش حكايه واحده او ست​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*



mikel coco قال:


> *قانونا يا ايريني لو الاب متوفي فالام هي ولي الام
> وبعد ذلك الاخ الاكبر لو يوجد ثم العم والخال
> وده يطبق ع اي موظف وغصب عنه
> وهو اكيد يهمه مش يأذي نفسه مش حكايه واحده او ست​*



مين اللى قالك القانون دا 
تحققت منه  :t9:

معلش بعد إذنك 
المعلومات ديه غير صحيحة:36_1_6:

خد يا سيدى
​قال في "بدائع الصنائع" (حنفي) (5/155) : " وأما ترتيب الولاية فأولى الأولياء : الأب ثم وصيه ثم وصي وصيه ، ثم الجد ثم وصيه ثم وصي وصيه ، ثم القاضي ثم من نصبه القاضي وهو وصي القاضي وإنما تثبت الولاية على هذا الترتيب ; لأن الولاية على الصغار باعتبار النظر لهم لعجزهم عن التصرف بأنفسهم , والنظر على هذا الترتيب ، وليس لمن سوى هؤلاء من الأم والأخ والعم وغيرهم ولاية التصرف على الصغير في ماله ; لأن الأخ والعم قاصرا الشفقة ، وفي التصرفات تجري جنايات لا يهتم لها إلا ذو الشفقة الوافرة , والأم وإن كانت لها وفور الشفقة لكن ليس لها كمال الرأي لقصور عقل النساء عادة ، فلا تثبت لهن ولاية التصرف في المال" انتهى بتصرف.
وقال الدرير في "الشرح الكبير مع الدسوقي" (مالكي) (3/299) : " والولي على الصغير : الأب الرشيد لا الجد والأخ والعم إلا بإيصاء من الأب ثم يلي الأب وصيه فوصي الوصي ثم يلي الوصي حاكم أو من يقيمه " انتهى بتصرف.
وقال في "نهاية المحتاج" (شافعي) (4/375) : "ولا تلي الأم في الأصح قياسا على النكاح . والثاني [أي القول الثاني] : تلي بعد الأب والجد وتقدم على وصيهما لكمال شفقتها , ومثلها في عدم الولاية سائر العصبة كأخ وعم . نعم ، لهم الإنفاق من مال الطفل في تأديبه وتعليمه وإن لم يكن لهم عليه ولاية ; لأنه قليل فسومح به , ومحله عند غيبة وليه , وإلا فلا بد من مراجعته فيما يظهر" انتهى.
وقال في "كشاف القناع" (3/446) (حنبلي) : " وتثبت الولاية على صغير ومجنون ذكر أو أنثى لأب ثم بعد الأب لوصيه العدل ثم إن لم يكن أب ولا وصيه أو كان الأب موجودا وفقد شيئاً من الصفات المعتبرة فيه ثبتت الولاية عليهما للحاكم لأن الولاية انقطعت من جهة الأب فتكون للحاكم ، لأنه ولي من لا ولي له ، فيقم الحاكم أمينا في النظر لليتيم والمجنون ، والجد والأخ والأم وسائر العصبات لا ولاية لهم" انتهى بتصرف.
فتبين أن المذاهب الأربعة على أن الإخوة لا يكونون أولياء في المال على أخيهم الصغير ، وكذلك : الأخت الشقيقة ليس لها ولاية أيضاً .
وعلى هذا ، فينبغي رفع الأمر إلى القاضي الشرعي ليعين الأصلح للطفل ويكون هو الولي عليه .
وأما الاستدلال بحديث : ( لا يفلح قوم ولوا أمرهم امرأة ) فهذا محمول عند أهل العلم على الولاية العامة كالرئاسة والإمارة والقضاء ونحوه ، لا الولاية على ابنها أو أخيها الصغير ، التي هي من أرحم الناس به ، وأحرصهم عليه .
وكذلك حديث : ( ناقصات عقل ودين ) فإنه لا يمنع من أن تتصرف في مالها وتكون والية عليه اتفاقا ، فكذلك تصرفها في مال ولدها أو أخيها إذا جعلها الحاكم ولية عليه.
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/71338



إوعى تقوللى إن الكلام دا مش بيطبق فى القوانين 
أنا أعرف ناس معرفة شخصية 
عندما توفى والدهم لم تكن الولاية للأم برغم أنها لم تتزوج بآخر 
بل أمر القاضى باعطاء الولاية لأحد أقرباء الأب من الذكور
و عندما ورثوا الأبناء كثير من المال فى البنوك 
لم تكن للأم أى سلطة لتتصرف ف هذا المال حتى و لو للانفاق على الصغار
بل كان للولى الذى اختارته المحكمة فقط 

فعندما كانت تحتاج الأم للمال لزوم مصاريف المدارس و الملابس 
كانت تذهب ذليلة الى الولى  ليسحب لها قدر من المال من حساب أبنائها 

ملحوظة كدة على حنب 
الأم ديه لم تتزوج حتى الآن و هى الآن فى سن الشيخوخة 
 أولادها كبروا خلاص و أصبح لا ولى عليهم


و كمان حاجة
صدقنى بجد أنا نفسى ما أصدقش إن ديه حقيقة
لكن وااا أسفاه أنه الواقع فى بلدنا المحبوسة ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*




+إيرينى+ قال:


> مين اللى قالك القانون دا
> تحققت منه  :t9:
> 
> معلش بعد إذنك
> ...




*معلومه ليكي يا ايريني
انا دارس قانون وعارف انا بقول ايه
ومليش دعوه بالايات المتخلفه دي كلها
القانون واضح لكن كتير مش بينفذوه
وعشان اتعودنا نسكت ع حقنا ونمشي وراهم
عشان نخلص مصلحتنا وخلاص 
بقوا يخالفوا القانون ع طول بمزاجهم​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*



mikel coco قال:


> *معلومه ليكي يا ايريني
> انا دارس قانون وعارف انا بقول ايه
> ومليش دعوه بالايات المتخلفه دي كلها
> القانون واضح لكن كتير مش بينفذوه
> ...



*طيب كويس جدا 
ياريت تجيب لى نص المادة و رقمها 
عشان محتاجاها جدا*​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*




+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طيب كويس جدا
> ياريت تجيب لى نص المادة و رقمها
> عشان محتاجاها جدا*​​




*وهتعملي بيها ايه
هترفعي قضيه
ولا هتعملي محضر​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*

اتمنى من كل النساء المشاركة فى الحياة السياسية


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*



mikel coco قال:


> *وهتعملي بيها ايه
> هترفعي قضيه
> ولا هتعملي محضر​*



يا سيدى مهمة بالنسبة لى 

ممكن تجيبهالى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*




+إيرينى+ قال:


> يا سيدى مهمة بالنسبة لى
> 
> ممكن تجيبهالى​




*المشكله اني درستها في الكليه
واكيد مش فاكر ارقام المواد
لكن هدور عليها واحاول اجيبهالك
لكن مشكلتي في الوقت بسبب شغلي​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*



mikel coco قال:


> *المشكله اني درستها في الكليه
> واكيد مش فاكر ارقام المواد
> لكن هدور عليها واحاول اجيبهالك
> لكن مشكلتي في الوقت بسبب شغلي​*



*معلش تعالى عل نفسك شوية 
و حاول و اهتم بالموضوع دا

و شكرا جزيلا مقدما  *​


----------



## ateef (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: امرأة من طراز خاص: بثينة كامل ( أول امرأة مصرية ترشح نفسها للرئاسة ) .. أنا قادرة على قيادة مصر.. وأمتلك القدرة والكفاءة التي تؤهلني لتولي منصب ال*

انا شخصيا  هرشحها    وطظ  فى  اللى  بالى  باللك


----------

